# Tissot Tissonic Help



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm no expert on tuning fork watches, despite being old enough to remember them being advertised... My Tissot Tissonic had a battery change and now runs 20 mins a day fast. Is there any way of regualting this or did i get the wrong battery ?

Sorry if this is a really dumb question, but as I said...

Ong


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What battery was in it and what battery did you replace it with? :huh:

Your Tissot is double indexing; the indexing needs adjusting, which is usually part of a service.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> What battery was in it and what battery did you replace it with? :huh:
> 
> Your Tissot is double indexing; the indexing needs adjusting, which is usually part of a service.


Hi Silverhawk and sorry for not replying sooner but work got in the way of watches... I didn't replece the battery, it was done by a local jeweller who I've used for years and is normally reliable. However, I didn't ask him to service the watch, so maybe this is my mistake . The battery in the watch is a Renata 344. Any help on curing the double indexing problem greatly appreciated.

regards

Ong


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

ong said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > What battery was in it and what battery did you replace it with? :huh:
> ...


I would be very careful in getting a tuning fork watch serviced by a non specialist watchmaker, it is doubtful that they have all the specialist equipment or the experience these days , Paul has both and is very good value....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> ong said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


+1 to what Jason say. 

And the Renata 344 is correct....so either the indexing needs adjustment or the index wheel needs replacing.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Silverhawk

Looks like you may have a new customer... I'll be in touch off forum

Cheers

Ong


----------

